# Infertile Eggs Developing?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey all. I was looking though my Vittatus tank today, searching for cans with too many FFs trapped, that I should clean out, etc, and I looked at these guys. I found these a few days ago, and I just pinned them as infertile because they weren't clear and the tads brown. Well, I found them along with another clutch of infertile eggs. Both were laid within a day of each other.

Here's the first, obviously infertile eggs,









And here's the clutch that seem to be developing, albeit infertile?









And a closer look at them.








Oh, and that white circle in the front isn't a molded egg. It's a reflection from the flash. There's another egg there that looks just like the rest, with a little tad wrapped around it.

What do you think?
Mark


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't understand why you think they are infertile?

If tads have started developing...they've been fertilized (are fertile).


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark

I'm confused.

Anyway, the second pic does indeed have a dieing egg in front. Remove the white one.

I'd rec taking the clutch and pouring it out onto a petri dish with a little tad tea and raising them separate.

the first pic are infertile eggs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats Mark! You're gonna have some babies


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I thought vittatus eggs were supposed to be clear. That's why I bought they were infertile. I'll pull them tonight and get them into their Petrie dish. Thanks so much.

Mark


----------

